# Marlin Time



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Got this Marlin couple weeks ago. 30-30 with Lyman Alaskan Scope. Supposedly manufactured in 1950. Have not doubled checked that age yet. Scope I have no idea about. Pretty bright when looking through it. Gunsmith I use said the scope same era as the rifle.. 

have not fired it yet. I always leave the honor of the first round for my wife. hehehehe


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dough, nice rifle from a period when they were built with some pride. The new ones don't hold
a candle to these. JM Marlins are a up and comer in collector market,especially the pre safety
models. Any JM is better than a "Remlin" The 336 is actually a better rifle than a 94 Win. for
practical purposes. Stronger, solid top action makes it easier to scope. Lyman Alaskan is a
Semi collectors item in its own right.


----------

